

Cigarette Lighter Device Said To Improve Car’s Fuel Effeciency By 18% - Tomer
http://www.gadgetreview.com/2010/02/cigarette-lighter-device-said-to-improve-cars-fuel-effeciency-by-18.html#more-48055

======
CWuestefeld
Money quote: _The device mitigates electrical interference from the stereo,
lights, air conditioning, and more that can negatively affect the ECU’s
ability to optimize fuel injection and fuel efficiency._

Silliness. My lighter is on a different circuit from the ECU. And doesn't the
ECU have maybe a couple of capacitors in front of it to clean up noisy power?

